# Building tank for dorm



## 2brown347 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello all, I've made threads about the build itself on other forums, but I figured I'd go to a betta site for advice about what I plan to do with it.

I'm going off to a university next year and can only have a 10 gallon tank. This means I'll have to say goodbye to bunch of my fish :-( but I figured I'll make the best of it. I've decided I'm going to bring my betta with me since they'll do best and have become my favorite fish (and to think I use to dislike them, only got my first one because he was ugly and looked sick and I doubted anyone else would buy him). I want to at least be able to bring 4 of my male bettas, I think any more than that would be over kill. 

They tank will actually be a little over 10 gallons (I'm building my own so I can scam the system a bit). The dimensions will be 22Lx13Tx13D. If you want more details on the tank I'll post my plans and also update this thread as I progress.



ANYWAY what I want to know is:
1. Oviously the betta will be seperated, how many do you think I could put in there? I'm thinking 4 since they'll oviously be taken care of. (I have 6)
2. Should I change the dimensions at all? Maybe shorter but longer?


Thanks for any advice.

Note: not a noob to fish at all, but choosing which fish to bring is hard (deciding on the betta has taken me weeks) so oviously I want to bring as many as possible.


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

make it short and long and say its for lizards or something


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

you don't wanna say its for lizards LOL.. most Univs only allow "non-carnivorous" fish.. nothing that can escape is allowed.

I would put at most 4 bettas in it and try to make it longer rather than taller. I would definitely NOT add more than 4 bettas though. 

*hint* depending on what your CA/RA is like you can usually sneak by the 10 gallon rule by having 1 or two smaller tanks. I have a 10, 3, and 2.5 in my dorm room and I haven't had any problems (knock on wood). So you may be able to get a few smaller tanks and bring all your bettas instead of trying to cram as many into one tank as possible.


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ooooh good idea 1fish. And if that doesnt work hide your tanks!! haha


----------



## 2brown347 (Feb 2, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> you don't wanna say its for lizards LOL.. most Univs only allow "non-carnivorous" fish.. nothing that can escape is allowed.
> 
> I would put at most 4 bettas in it and try to make it longer rather than taller. I would definitely NOT add more than 4 bettas though.
> 
> *hint* depending on what your CA/RA is like you can usually sneak by the 10 gallon rule by having 1 or two smaller tanks. I have a 10, 3, and 2.5 in my dorm room and I haven't had any problems (knock on wood). So you may be able to get a few smaller tanks and bring all your bettas instead of trying to cram as many into one tank as possible.


 From what I've heard it can go either way. Some CA/RA's are cool and let you get away with it but some.. well aren't so cool. So this is sort of my safe bet incase multiples doesn't fly.

Another question, I got 6 betta:
1. Veil Tail 
2. Double Tail 
3. Halfmoon
4. Plakat 
5. Crown Tail
6. Delta tail

(I basically was trying to cover one of every varity but have stopped buying them so I won't have to part with any more once I transfer.)

So my question is is there any reason why I shouldn't choose any of these based on the fish themselves? As far as I know they all are basically the same with different tails. (Except the Plakats a half giant I believe.)


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't see why you couldn't take one over the other.. I do know that crown tails are susceptible to having their rays melt at high pH's so thats something to consider but it really depends more on the personality of each fish and if they will tolerate having neighbors.


----------



## 2brown347 (Feb 2, 2010)

The exact quote on the university website is (in the prohibited item list:


> Pets, including hamsters, birds, rabbits, or snakes (it's okay to have fish in aquariums less than ten gallons)


 It says aquariums which is plural so do you think it'd be safe assuming either 6 five gallon, 3 ten gallon or 3 six gallon longs would fly? I'm thinking I may go that route and just print that page and underline aquariums? This may very likely turn into be building a self/stand unit for my betta semi biotopes. 

Does anyone have experience with having aquariums in dorms? I'm assuming since it says aquariums having a multiple tanks should be fine and it'd be more preferible for me and the fish.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I agree with 1fish, I'd do some smaller ones and bring them all rather than a large tank. You could even get a 5 gallon and split it or something.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I'd do a 10g and a couple 2.5g bowls (with heaters of course) bowls always seem to fly better with collages than tanks of the same size...


----------



## 2brown347 (Feb 2, 2010)

I've actually heard that bowl thing a couple times. I sent the housing department an email asking for more specifics on their fish rules so hopefully I'll know for sure soon. My #1 choice would be 6 five gallons, but any ideas are welcome.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That is a good idea to contact housing. That way, you are clear on the rules. You don't want to get in trouble.


----------



## 2brown347 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hopefully multiple aquariums are allowed, it'd be easier than finding a loop hole in the system I was reading some other schools rules to see what the norm is, it seems to be a tank under 10; but it ranges from nothing to up to five 20 gallon tanks:shock: (thats more than most appartments would allow.)


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

IME Its probably better if you get the 10 gal and at least divide it 3 ways... that way you save space and electricity.. they CAs are going to be less cool about having 6 tanks as opposed to having 3 little and one big (or however you divide it).

How are your dorms set up? Mine is an apartment style so we have a full kitchen and living room as well as 4 bedrooms (private) and two full baths. This way I can put tanks in the living room and my bed room and get away with more tanks because the CA doesn't know who owns the living room tanks.... of course your roommates need to be cool with you putting tanks in the LR


----------



## 2brown347 (Feb 2, 2010)

It's kinda hard to explain but I'll do my best. Granted we get the building and room requested it's one long room with two lofted beds, then a open area for whatever you want with a sink and some have a bathroom. I'm rooming with one of my good friends so I wouldn't have to worry about a mad room-mate.

________________________
l ---------------: ----beds l
l ---------------:--------- l 
l open ----------:--------- l 
l ---------------:-------- -l 
l ---------------:--------- l
l ---------------:--------- l 
________________________ 

Thats the best I can do for a floor plan with just keyboard


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

hmm yours sounds like a more traditional dorm. I would try to have divided tanks. A few divided tanks versus 6 small tanks is going to look like less fish... of course if your housing doesn't care how many fish there are you won't have a problem


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

hopefully you can take all of your fish!


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow, I've never had such extensive debates as far as the aquariums in my dorm. Our official rules state that the only pets we can have are tropical fish, but there's no specifications on the number or size of aquariums. Thus I have two 5 gallons and a 10 gallon tank. My RA has never been inside my room though, so it doesn't really seem to be a problem.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

We have periodic room inspections "health and saftey inspections" they call it. They actually failed my roommate because she had too many posters on the wall. Some schools are very lenient.. others really strict.


----------



## 2brown347 (Feb 2, 2010)

So I got a reply from the school and they said there is no limit to how many as long as they are under 10 gallon (they have the rule so people don't keep big fish)

So now plans have changed slightly and this will become more of a log for a custom built stand I'll make for them so they don't take up a lot of space. I'll probably decide what it looks and start working on it this weekend.

Anyone know what plants would be go in a Betta biotope? I think I'm gonna do semi-biotopes, since there isn't really a true biotope for common bettas.


----------



## 2brown347 (Feb 2, 2010)

sorry for the double post but I'm updating.

I talked to the school and my room-mate and have decided on 4-2.5 gallons, 3- 5 gallons and one 10 gallon. I'm gonna make a stand that holds all the tanks (rough drawing below) where the tanks will sit with the ends facing forward. It's gonna be kind of spendy once everything is said and done, but I got lots of time. I'm gonna start building the stand/shelves tmrw and will post pics of my progress.











If anyone knows any good sites to order tanks or equipment really cheap I'd like to know. Rough estimates put the whole thing around $400 and any way to lower that sounds great.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your plans sound great!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Get heavy duty wood, even if it is more expensive, because that flimsy cheap stuff is going to break! Hardware stores are always a good choice for supplies!


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

There are pretty good 5 gallon setups at Walmart for $30... but this one doesn't come with the heater.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Aquarium-Starter-Kit-5-Gallons-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/12177653

There's also a pretty hot deal on ebay that gets you four 2g tanks for $45.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eclipse-Explore...H_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1e5988adfe&afsrc=1

Craigslist can also be a great place to check out. I got my 10g, its heater, filter, hood, light, and some decor for $20.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I might have to look into that ebay add!


----------



## 2brown347 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone. My dad owns a construction company that I've worked for since I was 15 so I'm confident building it and supplies for the build itself aren't a problem. 

I might have to check walmarts selection out, I never knew they had regular fish tanks honestly. And I got a craigslist add running, plus occational browsing.


----------



## 2brown347 (Feb 2, 2010)

It's been a while since i updated this since I hit some road blocks, but I've finally started my build. I just got the stand started, and tmrw I'm going to stain, add lights, and drill holes for cords and tubes in the back.


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris (Jan 28, 2010)

cameras have a way of distorting images at the angle you take them, due to how flat their lenses are, and the distance between them, but that structure doesn't look entirely level. Is it all just an illusion?


----------



## 2brown347 (Feb 2, 2010)

The floor its sitting on isn't level (it was poured before we bought the house and we assume it was a DIY concrete job) and it was just a quick shot cellphone pic so it doesn't look level. But it is level itself.


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have my 10 gallon split into 3, was going to do 4 but after seeing the result of the 3 was happy i didn't. Looks like just enough room, I think split 4 ways would be too small, but I guess it depends? Here is a picture of mine, only has 2 betta in it right now, looking for "mr right" for the middle;-)


----------



## 2brown347 (Feb 2, 2010)

I finished the stand and got one of the tanks (5gallon scarlet badis tank) set up. I also I one of the 2.5 gallon tanks on the self in the pictures but it is just being set up. I don't actually have all the 5 and 2.5 gallon tanks (I'm only using those standard tanks) and I'm not in a hurry to get them because it's awhile away.

Anyway here's some pictures (1. sorry for the poor quality cell phone pictures, I should bust out the digital camera but I've been lazy; 2. It's level even if the pictures make it look differently;-))








(front view of scarlet badis tank)









(side view of scarlet badis tank)









(full stand)









(best picture I could get of the badis)


----------

